# Sony Vaio Webcam Trouble



## asphyxiette

Hello, everyone. I'm Ari, and I'm new, but now is not the time for introductions because I'm going _out of my mind._

My Vaio is running on Vista (I don't know if that's relevant), and it has a web cam and mic built in to it, but I can't get the cam or mic to work on messengers. I can use the Camera Capture Utility thing, but I can't have a video chat with my friends.

Help? Please?


----------



## Snoopdogie187

Hello, I woul check with messangers settings to make sure they are set to use that webcam and mic.


----------



## tofumobile

I'm having the exact same problem with my Vaio built in webcam&mic

before, messengers would have a hard time connecting with the camera, and now, the system itself can't seem to find it's own built in hardware! 

When i open the camera software to test it, the laptop itself tells me that there's no camera connected. I have no idea how to fix this.


----------



## Jodylanish

Hello everyone, 
I am also new in here, comming from Germany, bought the Sony Vaio NS too and have absolutely no idea how to use the webcam.
That's really sad, because I think Sony should take a cam that is a allrounder and compartible with a Live Messenger.

The settings of the Messenger can't be configured.


HELLOO??? HELP is neccesary ! ! ! 

Greetings from Germany,
Jody


----------



## Jodylanish

Hello again,
I dit a little research and now it works.

First I unistall the driver for the motion eye camera.
Now I try to help you step by step (sorry if my English isn't that well):wave:

Open->System configuration
->Hardware-Manager
->Sony Visual Communication Camera
->property
->unistal driver

After that the camera isn't available any longer.
Please close the whole Hardware-Manager to save your configurations and open it afterwards again.

->Hardware-Manager
-> Aktion
->search for changed Hardware
-> The motion eye camera will be installed again ( you can see the Sony Visual Communication Camera again in the hardware-list)

now click on the camera with your right mouse on property
and update the now-used driver in this menue.


Now my problems with using the cam in a MSN Live-Chat are done..

Hope it'll help you....

Greetings,

Jody


----------



## lokli18

I have a Sony Vaio VGN-CR23G/R preloaded with Windows Vista Service Pack 2.
The problem I only had is the webcam. I had the latest drivers installed and on the hardware itself shows an exclaimation mark. I do a right click and Update Drivers. It shows me after a while that I have that latest drivers installed. But still the webcam simply wont work. When I uninstall it and then do a scan for any hardware changes, the device is gone from my device manager. How can or where can I exactly find this webcam driver. It is driving me crazy. By the way, my lappy is cleanfrom any sort of viruses or spywares. Many thanks in advance guys.

Lokli


----------



## loveluv1980

hello everyone!..

i got new VAIO E series just today through courier service.. 
when i open it.. my laptop monitor screen is cover half by white blank. i don't know what's wrong... please help me .. i can send you photo how it's look like if you give me email..


----------



## Snoopdogie187

Hello and welcome to the forum.
For easy of use to the people who try to help everyone, it is best if you create your own thread for your own questions. When you add to a thread that someone else created with your own question, it is harder to keep track of which questions have been answered and need to be answered.

For your problem. since it is a new laptop, I would suggest you call the company you bought it from and ask them to exchange for another new laptop. 
Its not worth fixing it when it is already broke since they shouldn't give you a problem and you won't risk losing your warranty. Also, since something is already having a problem, it can mean there might be other problems in the future from this. 

Call the place you bought it from and explain that you just received it and the problem it is having. If they can't help you, call sony and tell them the same thing. If that doesn't work, but it almost certainly should, come back here and post a new thread staying that you called both of those people and they couldn't help you and also your problem.


----------

